# Days of the Dead, Indianapolis July5-7 2013



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Check it out folks! here's a great way to get the horror juices flowing and grab some great Halloween /horror ideas. Days of the Dead is coming to Indy July 5th, 6th, and 7th!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Looks killer!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolang it! I wanna go......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If we lived in the area, we'd go It looks like a grander version of the Horrorfind convention held in our area.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are planning to attend, please stop by my booth "The Shadow Farm" and introduce yourself!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was just looking at your blog and saw all the little creatures you had ready to go to the show. Here's to many eager buyers at your shop!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Since I won't be able to make Days of the Dead, I picked up something from your esty shop. But I still want to meet you in person. Maybe someday.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

scareme said:


> Since I won't be able to make Days of the Dead, I picked up something from your esty shop. But I still want to meet you in person. Maybe someday.


Thanks Scareme!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

If you click on the Days link it pretty much shows what movie personalities will be there, but no information on assorted booths like Shadow Farm. Frankly I have no interest in celebrity autographs and such, but would have interest if there is more to it than that (ie: haunt related items).

To put it in perspective.... I had to miss the Midwest Haunters Convention because of other commitments.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

RWB said:


> If you click on the Days link it pretty much shows what movie personalities will be there, but no information on assorted booths like Shadow Farm. Frankly I have no interest in celebrity autographs and such, but would have interest if there is more to it than that (ie: haunt related items).
> 
> To put it in perspective.... I had to miss the Midwest Haunters Convention because of other commitments.


Yeah, I don't know what gives....normally they do have a page showing the vendors that will be there....last year was a decent mix of vendors and certainly related to the horror genre on all counts, but certainly not the 'haunt-specific' type of draw you would get from MHC.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I'm on the fence right now. I live a little north of Terre Haute so the drive is not the problem, but it would be a little disappointing if it's only you (not meant to be a slam) and all horror actors. I'll keep checking in hopes they update their site.


----------

